# If....



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

if you wanted a coffee system, that did not involve a grinder or fresh beans, what would you go for? Presuming the answer is a capsule system, then does the actual quality of the pod dictate the purchase, or is it the machine? Do any pod systems have anything like a milk frother? Would the Ninja system work with pre ground coffee?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

For the office I used a Nespresso machine. I really can't think of another alternative other than coffee bags or those little plastic one cup filter thingies which are pretty poor.

This was before Colonna's premium capsules. I definitely felt that Nespresso was the best of the capsule systems and Nespresso capsules were consistently better than knock off capsules (I tried many out of curiosity).

I've used Delongi Lattissima and Nespresso's own Citiz machines of my own. I've also lived in places with other simpler machines. I can discern no difference between output provided the machines are clean.

The Citiz milk frothing jug warms and froths milk to a cappuccino texture (foamy) rather than microform but it's good enough. The latissimo machine had a panerello type arm that was a faff for pretty rubbish milk.

Did I pass?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, following on from Obnics advice, I visited Collonas capsule site which raises a couple of questions. Both Obnic and he advise Nespresso systems with Collona recommending this version

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00J4K3338?ie=UTF8&camp=1634&creativeASIN=B00J4K3338&linkCode=xm2&tag=cfukweb-21

Does anyone have anything any better? Secondly, 55p per capsule seems excessive bearing in mind what we pay, but, he does both 25 ml and 65 ml capsules. Are these widely available elsewhere?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk given your penchant for a darker roast i dont think your gonna get anything from the collona capsules that you will find enjoyable


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> dfk given your penchant for a darker roast i dont think your gonna get anything from the collona capsules that you will find enjoyable


It genuinely is not for me to drink so no worries there. This is a serious thread so if you want to chip in, feel free.


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Is a capsule machine noticeably better than instant?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

BenJM said:


> Is a capsule machine noticeably better than instant?


I think if you do your research and use the knowledge you have with espresso to help set some guidelines, then without a doubt yes


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I think if you do your research and use the knowledge you have with espresso to help set some guidelines, then without a doubt yes


Thanks:good:


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

BenJM said:


> Is a capsule machine noticeably better than instant?


It' better than instant & it's better than badly made coffee from good beans. Well made coffee from good beans is best, but Colonna apart, this option typically requires grinder & scales.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't sayit is better than Nespresso, but I've had some nice shots of Illy iperespresso, weaker than typical espresso & crema seems a bit artificial, but can be fairly tasty.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> 55p per capsule seems excessive bearing in mind what we pay


"best" depends on your criteria for buying. Do you value convenience, total cost of ownership, or taste the most?

because I think the answer steers you in different directions


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> ...55p per capsule seems excessive bearing in mind what we pay...


Nespresso works out between 37 and 45 pence from memory for c.40ml so Colonna does not seem out of touch.

Since you're a finance guy... by the time you amortise the cost of a Londinium and a Mythos, I reckon it's probably considerably cheaper cost per serving.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Does anyone have anything any better? Secondly, 55p per capsule seems excessive bearing in mind what we pay, but, he does both 25 ml and 65 ml capsules. Are these widely available elsewhere?


That's only £95 per Kg Dave....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Secondly, 55p per capsule seems excessive bearing in mind what we pay, but, he does both 25 ml and 65 ml capsules. Are these widely available elsewhere?


The capsules are typically 5-6 and a bit grams of coffee, the Nespresso lungos are supposed to be 110ml drinks but they tend towards over-extraction & best pulled a little shorter. If you go by typical brewed ratios you may be looking at 70-80ml tops realistically, to get more you need a bigger dose.

You asked about preground, do you mean off the shelf, supermarket stuff, or speciality stuff? If the former, an immersion brewer might be safer (French press, Aeropress, Clever etc.).


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Surely better value would be a French press or even aeropress and preground from the roaster?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> That's only £95 per Kg Dave....


I'll sell you 1kg of fresh Nespresso coffee pods for the special price of £90 + delivery

https://www.amazon.co.uk/100-EMPTY-CAPSULES-NESPRESSO-MACHINES/dp/B0057VQMTK


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, I need to explain. For medical reasons, I have given up coffee. I had my last cup at breakfast on Thursday and already my symptoms have cleared up. But, I want to be able to offer guests a half decent cuppa. Most of them take milk. If I buy a basic machine like a Silvia or the likes, I need all the paraphenalia etc etc. They have to wait whilst it warms up as the Sage has taught me there is no point heating a machine that is not being used. Then you have the probllem of bean freshness. Unless you have a local roaster it is expensive to buy single bags posted.

So, for me, the convenience of being able to offer guests something, comes down to probably a Nespresso. Having read quite a bit though, I always have questions. Colonna does two capsules that he recommends extracting 25 and 65 mls. Presuming the capsules are the same size, how is that possible? If I am offering a cappuccino then a 25 ml shot seems low, or is it. If I restrict it to a 6 oune cup. the milk problem can be solved by coupling the NEspresso with the Aero thing which certainly froths, if not to our standard.

So that is why I discounted any approach needing grinding. The only other thing that looks like a starter is the Ninja and whilst their ads show milk based I do not know if the machine actually does that.

Once th dust settles, I will be listing all my gear, including the Bosco, Profitec 700, sloww spin Mythos, Fiorenzato F83E (20 shots ground!), so if anyone may be interested, start saving!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Apart from the questionable ethics of nestle and the cost of a capsule I still use the nespresso machine fairly regularly. Yes the capsules are expensive but it's quick to fire up, tidy and consistent. It's not as good as making a decent coffee but I still get drawn to it. I guess that when I have a nespresso I always have it with milk allows it to seem better. Having used an aerochino until this year I wouldn't bother with one of those. Just heat milk in a microwave and work to a foam with a French press. Works beautifully.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Having read quite a bit though, I always have questions. Colonna does two capsules that he recommends extracting 25 and 65 mls. Presuming the capsules are the same size, how is that possible? If I am offering a cappuccino then a 25 ml shot seems low, or is it.


Sorry to hear you have had to give up coffee.

The 25ml shot from a (let's say) 5.5g capsule will be stronger (maybe 4-5% strength) than the shot from a 65g capsule (maybe 1.5-2% strength, purely guesswork), but they may both be at their best at these respective lengths, maybe the 25ml will stand up to milk better & the 65ml better as a black coffee, or just a drop of milk rather than your usual capp ratios.

Think of one as being "espresso" the other as more like a strong filter coffee brewed under pressure, with crema. Under 'normal' circumstances you might make 260ml of filter coffee from an 18g dose, or 36g of espresso, the strength will be different but extraction could be the same, or similar (~20% of the dose dissolved into the liquid in the cup).

Maybe drop the cup size a little to 5oz?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Another consideration is your sunk costs, versus resale value, versus cost of moving to a new format.

if you're not worried about taking up space you could consider keeping your existing set up, which you can use yourself for decaf (and maybe the odd cheeky caf if symptoms permit in the future?).

and then freeze beans for your guests, there's plenty of good results of people freezing beans for a good length of time.

even if you don't want/need to make capa's and can sell the sage, you could still keep the grinder or buy a hand grinder for your guests and use frozen beans - that will open your options up a lot - v60, french press etc - the worlds your lobster!

(even if you're not a fan of freezing, you're making coffee for guests....even the coffee snob guests are going to appreciate freshly ground frozen over pree-ground or pods)

hope you're starting to feel better!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

My parents just bought one of these http://www.lakeland.co.uk/19673/Lavazza-Black-Amodo-Mio-Milk-Frother-%26-Heater-10080916

Apparently "does the job" whatever that means. They also bought the modo mio machine, which doesn't seem to have any compatible capsules. But it could mean frothy milk for guests and a cheaper nespresso without milk function. And at £30...


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

ESE pod machine for me. Especially for a fuller cup - yup they're only 7g - but at least you can do 1:2. A couple in there and you've got a decent cup/basis for longer drinks. Much prefer it to Nespresso and it's compostable and recyclable. Not good for light roasts (or rather I've not found any).

You can get really decent decaf too.

Can't name a particular machine - I used to use an adapter basket on the old Classic.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I say give up coffee, I mean no coffee.....not even decaf. Apparently all coffee beans have an enzyme present which can act as an irritant and affect your Glysemic Index, resulting in IBS type symptoms which in my case is the runs......If I keep one of my set ups fr guests it means runnng a machine all day every day for no reason other than if......has anyone tried the BB Bellapronto capsules? They are 7 gms but only work with one of their portafilter adapters. I have one of those for an E61 but is it realistically any better. It would solve the milk problem. If the Sage had been E61 I could have kept it, but of course it is not.

So, I am trying to apply all the years experience I have, with that of the forum to try and come up with a coffee solution, albeit a halfway house.

Is the Collona capsule worht twice the price of a genuine Nespresso?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> When I say give up coffee, I mean no coffee.....not even decaf.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> When I say give up coffee, I mean no coffee.....not even decaf. Apparently all coffee beans have an enzyme present which can act as an irritant and affect your Glysemic Index, resulting in IBS type symptoms which in my case is the runs......If I keep one of my set ups fr guests it means runnng a machine all day every day for no reason other than if......has anyone tried the BB Bellapronto capsules? They are 7 gms but only work with one of their portafilter adapters. I have one of those for an E61 but is it realistically any better. It would solve the milk problem. If the Sage had been E61 I could have kept it, but of course it is not.
> 
> So, I am trying to apply all the years experience I have, with that of the forum to try and come up with a coffee solution, albeit a halfway house.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

One last thought, before I mull it all over, is to buy a Sage DTP. Small, heats up very quickly, makes milk foaming reasonably easy. It just means I need a grinder (not an issue) and have to manage beans. I think I reviewed one of these for Sage in the past. then, I keep my bushcraft going and guests can have a cuppa........but pods still look attractive!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> ESE pod machine for me. Especially for a fuller cup - yup they're only 7g - but at least you can do 1:2. A couple in there and you've got a decent cup/basis for longer drinks. Much prefer it to Nespresso and it's compostable and recyclable. Not good for light roasts (or rather I've not found any).
> 
> You can get really decent decaf too.
> 
> Can't name a particular machine - I used to use an adapter basket on the old Classic.


Ooh yes... This. You can likely get an ese basket for any machine it's basically a pretamped puck in what amounts to a teabag. (Costa use them for decaf)... In fact.....

(At this stage I wandered off, got a stepladder, clambered about on a broken foot and have just returned)









I've got what I think is the gaggia ese basket somewhere.

Drop me a PM if you want to try them, happy to post them up. They aren't going to be fresh and delicious... But would give you an idea.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

http://thecoffeepod.co.uk/contents/en-uk/d28_Coffee_Machine_Guild_for_using_coffee_pods.html


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

How about a Bezera BZ02? one variation comes with the pod grouphead and portafilter.

I did read a while back about the enzymes in coffee that affect the gut (they make it work faster or something) and if you drink too much it gives you the runs..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhys said:


> How about a Bezera BZ02? one variation comes with the pod grouphead and portafilter.
> 
> I did read a while back about the enzymes in coffee that affect the gut (they make it work faster or something) and if you drink too much it gives you the runs..


I have not read much into it, so am unsure if it is too much coffee or any coffee....I am going to do down the cold turkey route for the moment as am waiting for an operation that I cannotnhave with the runs......the Bezzera type machine takes an age to heat up and keep running, which is why the thermoblock and small boiler of the Sage is attractive. Quickmill make the Vetrano as well but it is a lot dearer


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you considered Sudden Coffee?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Have you considered Sudden Coffee?


Interesting concept, but, as far as I can see not in the UK, plus, it does not solve the milk problem. I need a solution to both, something that can make an acceptable espresso, americano or cappa.......tall order but it looks like keeping a grinder and buying a basic coffee machine like a Sage DTP.....


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

froth milk in a french press, seems to work well


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I have not read much into it, so am unsure if it is too much coffee or any coffee....I am going to do down the cold turkey route for the moment as am waiting for an operation that I cannotnhave with the runs......the Bezzera type machine takes an age to heat up and keep running, which is why the thermoblock and small boiler of the Sage is attractive. Quickmill make the Vetrano as well but it is a lot dearer


Fair enough. I had one for a while (ground coffee version) but it wasn't working when I had it so couldn't comment on warm up times etc.

My old Dualit Espressivo had a coffee pod basket and was a thermoblock. The panerello steam wand was a bit pants though but it was instant and looked nice (other half preferred it to the old Classic). Shame I couldn't find an unpressurised basket for it as it choked on fresh ground.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't overlook the Oracle. Done properly its a bit wasteful but against that its a very good cup of espresso base that can be produced.

The auto-milk steaming is really super. It heats from cold in 10 mins max.

All my Family including grandchildren use it & love the results.

I keep the EK mostly for personal use because that does produce a superior cup to the built-in grinder.

The other excellent thing is the auto-americano button. Set it up to your exact preference & it couldn't be simpler to use.

Its a much better result than Nespresso which I use for Hotels & when we're away.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

all good suggestions......my preference is to get rid of all my gear hence leaning initially towards pods

https://store.lavazza.co.uk/machines/fantasia-plus/p/10080231

this is interesting. There is a German video on Youtube and the built in milk frother actually seems quite good. On the plus side I believe the 7 gram BB capsules also fit


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes... and hundreds of similar ESE machines.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

UncleJake said:


> Yes... and hundreds of similar ESE machines.


I feel a fool but I have not kept up to speed.....whats an ESE machine do differtly to a Nespresso. It looks like a tea bag you stick in a pf?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I feel a fool but I have not kept up to speed.....whats an ESE machine do differtly to a Nespresso. It looks like a tea bag you stick in a pf?


It kinda is. It's a ground, tamped and packed fresh puck. it doesn't taste of plastic and creates a regular crema - instead of the weird Nepresso stuff. As I was told it - and this may be wrong - ESE (easy serving espresso) was set up by a group of coffee companies as a reaction to Nespresso to set a 'standard' and is huge in Europe - but hasn't really taken off here, except for use with the Handpresso. That said they're easy to get a hold of online and some supermarkets (Waitrose do them I think).

The main advantage for me - other the flavour is that you don't have the same packaging waste. As I say - the pods themselves are compostable and the foil wrappers recyclable. (you may have to check individual manufacturers) I mostly used the.coffeepod.co.uk (as @Missy linked to earlier)

It's never going to be the same as working manually but there's some decent coffee out there and it solves a lot of your issues (that it stays fresh so you don't have to deal with bean rotation etc). I know the coffee isn't for you - but if you're friends are more DS than LSOL I'd recommend over Nespresso.

So you can get machines that just do the pods and have milk frothers - or you can get adapter baskets for regular espresso machines (I only know of them in 58mm, but I haven't looked). I also have a Handpresso - so I take them on the road - and I mentioned decaf only because my wife only drinks decaf and her preference is the ESE pods so it's easy enough to switch between that and regular coffee for me. We tried the Nespresso mainly for my missus - (and it gave me an excuse to try the Colonna pods) but neither of us liked the coffee - we tried several brands.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've got some ese pods and a 58mm basket sat here if you want me to post them up @dfk41 ? I'm not certain it's the ese basket, but it definitely looks like it. I won't use them, I used them for decaf when I was pregnant, but they aren't all decaf. But some are... (Don't ask!)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@ UncleJake

that all sounds interesting. An ESE sounds a candidate for sure but |i do not wan a machine that sits on all day. I need something that heats up quickly and step,s. Anyone any suggestions?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Missy said:


> I've got some ese pods and a 58mm basket sat here if you want me to post them up @dfk41 ? I'm not certain it's the ese basket, but it definitely looks like it. I won't use them, I used them for decaf when I was pregnant, but they aren't all decaf. But some are... (Don't ask!)


thanks for the offer. I will hang fire until |I know which way the land lies.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

It's a bit of a sledgehammer to crack a nut but if fast heat up and ESE pads are the way forward, what about the basic Decent Espresso machine and an ESE pad holder? Their machine is all about rapid heat and tight temperature control. It's also very kitchen friendly. Would also give you some scope when your son visits.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Obnic said:


> It's a bit of a sledgehammer to crack a nut but if fast heat up and ESE pads are the way forward, what about the basic Decent Espresso machine and an ESE pad holder? Their machine is all about rapid heat and tight temperature control. It's also very kitchen friendly. Would also give you some scope when your son visits.


Was thinking the same tbh.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Obnic @Rhys

I have early dopted several times before and have always sworn never again. My son has his own set up. What I want, is to be able to offer a cuppa, be it decaf or not, to guests. This means that some days it might not get switched on so I would prefer something that I can switch on and off as needs be. 5 minutes to warm up is fine. The ability to make textured milk is a must. If an ESE can do this fantastic! I am sure such a machine exists. I do not want to spend a fortune. It might just be simpler offering people instant!.....which takes us back to capsules


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> It might just be simpler offering people instant!.....which takes us back to capsules


Sorry, I'm not keeping up, why does 'instant' take us back to capsules?

I've tried a fair few ESE pods, they don't taste as good as capsules.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> @Obnic @Rhys
> 
> I have early dopted several times before and have always sworn never again. My son has his own set up. What I want, is to be able to offer a cuppa, be it decaf or not, to guests. This means that some days it might not get switched on so I would prefer something that I can switch on and off as needs be. 5 minutes to warm up is fine. The ability to make textured milk is a must. If an ESE can do this fantastic! I am sure such a machine exists. I do not want to spend a fortune. It might just be simpler offering people instant!.....which takes us back to capsules


Which is why I didn't mention it, even though it crossed my mind. A new type of coffee machine which is as yet unproven and for something using a thermoblock, is a 'little' on the expensive side.

Whilst at a local petrol station, they have a Subway connected to it. They have a Fracino coffee machine that takes pods (coffee-bag things..) and pretty sure it steams milk straight into the cup also (I sometimes get a breakfast sub and a latte from there)










A quick Google shows the adapters can be bought quite cheaply (under £15). Although this doesn't help with the warm up times. The La Pavoni on the other hand doesn't take much warming up for steaming milk but doesn't take coffee pods unless you get a single/ESE basket (which I've just found through Goolgefoo..)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmmmmm.....

[video=youtube;zLx0DB-ZzD0]


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I always listen to what you say Mark. going from a situation where nothing is too much trouble to make a cuppa, to I cannot drink it but still want to offer guests something. I do not want a grinder involved as I offer decaf and non decaf. This then leads to two choices, instant or pod/ese. If Mark says ese do not taste as good as capsules, then so be it.

The Lavazza Fantasia seems to make a decent milk as it uses steam as well as a device to froth but then I am stuck with Lavazza pods as I do not think you can get alike ones. that said, I have had reasonable Lavazza before. Nespresso offers a wider range of coffee but you can only buy a frothing device like an Aero things which look like the milk is too gloupy and thick or the cafetiere type plungers that I have never tried.

I think we are getting there!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Hmmmmm.....
> 
> [video=youtube;zLx0DB-ZzD0]


That looks ideal.....what is it? Do not answer that!! spotted it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

wow, it is a grand!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

La Piccola Cecillia

Looks pretty nifty and has a proper steam arm by the looks..


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Rhys said:


> I did read a while back about the enzymes in coffee that affect the gut (they make it work faster or something) and if you drink too much it gives you the runs..


In the Netherlands (which is fuelled on coffee) this is such common knowledge, that it's not really commented on other than variations on "I'd give it a minute".

With apologies for that delightful image - I've only ever experienced it with longer contact brewing, filter/press/percolator etc, espresso I can drink 5 doubles a day, with no ill effect.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> wow, it is a grand!


eek! for an upmarket Dualit Espresivo that's pushing it a bit..









I think that's a pass then


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Dfk - Nespresso sounds like a perfect fit for your scenario (nice coffee for guests). Instant use, can sit in the cupboard without worrying about shelf life too much, reasonable range of coffees inc decaf, no need for grinder + other paraphernalia, Colonna an option for something a bit 'better'

If I were you then I would look out for a Black Friday deal on any Nespresso system, maybe one with a milk frother to cover the cappa drinkers. Nespresso usually put out some offers at Christmas to encourage new users, e.g. Buy machine get £75 worth of capsules. Currys have a deal with 3x £25 off first three purchases of capsules.

If you think that you will get through quite a lot then Nespresso has a subscription plan that gets up a machine for £1 and 60 capsules a month for £18 (30p each).

I have tried Nespresso on multiple occasions when staying in hotels. Whilst not coffee nivana they are perfectly drinkable and about as faff free as you can get.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> Dfk - Nespresso sounds like a perfect fit for your scenario (nice coffee for guests). Instant use, can sit in the cupboard without worrying about shelf life too much, reasonable range of coffees inc decaf, no need for grinder + other paraphernalia, Colonna an option for something a bit 'better'
> 
> If I were you then I would look out for a Black Friday deal on any Nespresso system, maybe one with a milk frother to cover the cappa drinkers. Nespresso usually put out some offers at Christmas to encourage new users, e.g. Buy machine get £75 worth of capsules. Currys have a deal with 3x £25 off first three purchases of capsules.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nick, Nespresso would be my preferred route as it offers the most choice on coffee. So, pretty sure that that side sorted. Now as you say, I need to find the right milk product


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Another stupid question! Are all Nespresso machines the same as there are hundreds!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Doesn't seem to be any difference between the licenced brands (Krups, Magimix etc).

Three basic machines (with or without frother)

Inissia - cheapest, budget parts - lots of plastic

Pixie - small but higher quality parts

Citiz - same as Pixie but a bit bigger

Also have an auto milk version called a Lattissima which looks like a complete pain to clean.

There is a website called hotukdeals.com that is handy for finding best price.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Another stupid question! Are all Nespresso machines the same as there are hundreds!


The only real difference would be the pro range, which use a different capsule completely - £350 for the entry level Zenius machine, 6g instead of 4g capsule - closer to Bella Pronto, but without the compatibility with orthodox machines.

The main draw of the Colonna capsules would be a shorter (fresher) supply chain, I'm looking at that for a family member who "can't handle the mess or the faff" (of a proper machine) at the moment.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

oursus said:


> The only real difference would be the pro range, which use a different capsule completely - £350 for the entry level Zenius machine, 6g instead of 4g capsule - closer to Bella Pronto, but without the compatibility with orthodox machines.
> 
> The main draw of the Colonna capsules would be a shorter (fresher) supply chain, I'm looking at that for a family member who "can't handle the mess or the faff" (of a proper machine) at the moment.


I've never seen a 4g Nespresso capsule, even the regular capsules are over 6g for some variants, smallest I saw was 5.5g, plus capsule itself.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

MWJB said:


> I've never seen a 4g Nespresso capsule, even the regular capsules are over 6g for some variants, smallest I saw was 5.5g, plus capsule itself.


I bow to your knowledge You know the one I mean tho, the big lens shaped ones... looks like a styrofoam ESE


----------

